# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design >  Biscuit's Straight-Forward Mountebank Fix

## Biscuit

*D&D 3.5 - Mountebank*
*(Dragon Compendium variant, p. 42)*

The mountebank is a trickster allied with the fell powers of the Outer Planes: the herald of a demon prince, a duke of Hell, or a similar power. Some mountebanks seek out such an alliance, their thirst for power blotting out any fears they might have of eternal damnation or servitude. Other mountebanks are opportunists forced to embrace an infernal pact for lack of any better options. In any case, the mountebank is a master trickster who derives power from their link to a dark master. 

Mountebanks excel at manipulating others with careful lies, ruses, and other stratagems. Their connection to the dark powers allows them to generate magical effects that normally require extensive arcane training and skill to create. Their hypnotic gaze can leave even the stoutest warriors vulnerable to attack, while their magical talents make them almost impossible to trap. Mountebanks thrive on swindling the trusting, stealing from those who use their wealth to help others, and doing whatever else they can to spread misery. Some mountebanks fight against the temptation to do evil. These brave souls strike a bargain with evil and try to turn it against their foul masters. Few of them succeed. 

*Hit Die:* d6

*Alignment:* Any non-good

*Starting Gold:* 5d4x10(125gp) 

*Skill Points:* 6 + Int

*Class Skills:* Appraise (Int), Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Cha), Disable Device (Int), Disguise (Cha), Escape Artist (Dex), Forgery (Int), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (The Planes) (Int), Move Silently (Dex), Open Lock (Dex), Perform (Cha), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Sleight of Hand (Dex), Spellcraft (Int), Tumble (Dex), and Use Magic Device (Cha)


Level
BAB
Fort
Reflex
Will
Class Features
Bonus Languages

1
+0
+2
+2
+0
Beguiling Stare, Mark of Damnation, Trapfinding
Infernal or Abyssal

2
+1
+3
+3
+0
Tongue of the Devil
-

3
+2
+3
+3
+1
Infernal Patron, Mass Beguile, Deceptive Attack +1d6
-

4
+3
+4
+4
+1
Infernal Guise
+1

5
+3
+4
+4
+1
Disguise the Soul's Aspect
-

6
+4
+5
+5
+2
Deceptive Attack +2d6, Infernal Charm
-

7
+5
+5
+5
+2
Deceptive Opportunity
-

8
+6/+1
+6
+6
+2
Infernal Defense
+1

9
+6/+1
+6
+6
+3
Deceptive Attack +3d6
-

10
+7/+2
+7
+7
+3
Infernal Jaunt
-

11
+8/+3
+7
+7
+3
Slippery Mind
-

12
+9/+4
+8
+8
+4
Infernal Influence, Deceptive Attack +4d6
+1

13
+9/+4
+8
+8
+4
Patron's Gift
-

14
+10/+5
+9
+9
+4
Deceptive Attack +5d6, Infernal Escape
-

15
+11/+6/+1
+9
+9
+5
Risky Opportunity
-

16
+12/+7/+2
+10
+10
+5
Infernal Deception
+1

17
+12/+7/+2
+10
+10
+5
Fiend Sight
-

18
+13/+8/+3
+11
+11
+6
Deceptive Attack +6d6, Infernal Domination
-

19
+14/+9/+4
+11
+11
+6
Stare of the Damned
-

20
+15/+10/+5
+12
+12
+6
Aspect of the Damned
+1





*Class Features*

*Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* A Mountebank is proficient with all simple weapons, whips, hand crossbows, rapiers, and light armor, but not with any shields.

*Beguiling Stare (Su):* As a standard action, the Mountebank can stare into their target's eyes and attempt to hypnotize them through the force of their infernal gaze. The target of this ability must make a Will save (DC 10 + 1/2 Mountebank's level + Mountebank's Cha modifier). Creatures that fail this save are beguiled for a number of rounds equal to the Mountebank's Charisma bonus, with a minimum of 1 round. Any creature that succeeds in their save against it gain immunity to further uses of the ability for 24 hours. The Mountebank can use this ability at will. 

A beguiled character loses his Dexterity bonus to Armor Class. They also suffers a -2 penalty on all Will saves and opposed Trip and Disarm checks, and suffer a -5 penalty on all Sense Motive checks. The Mountebank's infernal power overwhelms the target's mind, leaving his thoughts foggy and his body leaden. If the Mountebank's target succeeds in his save, he has no knowledge of the Mountebank's attempt to beguile them unless he makes a DC 25 Knowledge (The Planes) check. In the target's mind, they merely stared into their eyes for a moment.

At 10th level, a Mountebank has become so adept at the art of beguiling their targets, they can now do so at a mere glance, using only a move action instead of a standard action to use their Beguiling Stare.

This ability is a mind-affecting effect and requires that the target has eyes in which to gaze.
*
Bonus Language (Ex):* The Mountebank gains either Abyssal or Infernal as a bonus language to better communicate with their sinister masters. At every 4th level after that, the mountebank picks up a new language of their choosing to better help charm, deceive, or otherwise manipulate an ever-wider audience.
*
Mark of Damnation:* A Mountebank owes their soul to an infernal power, be it a demon, devil, or similar baleful lord or lady. When the Mountebank dies, their soul is consigned to their master. Any attempt to return their to life has a chance of failure, as the Mountebank's master determines the fate of their soul. The Mountebank must make a DC 25 Bluff or Diplomacy check (their choice) to return to the living. They gains a bonus on this check equal to half their Mountebank level, as the dark lords of the Outer Planes prefer to let their more accomplished and skilled pawns return to the Material Plane to wreak further misery.
*
Tongue of the Devil (Ex):* Their cunning misdirection leaves others at the Mountebank's mercy. Mountebanks add their Intelligence bonus (if any) to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Intimidation checks
*
Trapfinding:* Mountebanks can use the Search skill to locate traps when the task has a Difficulty Class higher than 20. Finding a nonmagical trap has a DC of at least 20, or higher if it is well hidden. Finding a magic trap has a DC of 25 + the level of the spell used to create it.

Mountebanks can use the Disable Device skill to disarm magic traps. A magic trap generally has a DC of 25 + the level of the spell used to create it. A Mountebank who beats a trap's DC by 10 or more with a Disable Device check can study the trap, figure out how it works, and bypass it without disarming it.
*
Deceptive Attack:* If a Mountebank of at least 3rd level can lull an opponent into dropping his defenses, They can make a sudden, devastating strike.

The Mountebank's attack deals extra damage against any target that is beguiled (as per the Mountebank's beguiling stare ability) or against targets that they successfully feint. This extra damage is 1d6 at 2nd level, and it increases by 1d6 every three Mountebank levels thereafter. The Mountebank never multiplies deceptive attack damage on a successful critical hit.

This bonus damage applies against all creatures, even those immune to critical hits or precision damage. The speed and sudden nature of the Mountebank's attack allows them to make a telling blow, rather than a strike against a specific spot in their opponent's anatomy.
*
Infernal Patron (Su):* Owing to their close connection to an infernal patron or similar, sinister master, the Mountebank can channel the energies of the Lower Planes to aid their in clouding the minds of others. In a manner similar to how a cleric calls upon the power of his deity the Mountebank turns to their master for aid. They can call upon their patron's aid a number of times per day equal to 1/2 their Mountebank level + Charisma modifier. Channeling this energy and using it to power their abilities is a standard action. The Mountebank gains the ability to use this power in a number of different ways.
*
Mass Beguile (Su):* At 3rd level, the Mountebank can use their infernal patron ability to cloud the minds of their enemies en mass. They channel their beguiling stare into a 30-foot burst, with a range of 100 feet + 10 feet per Mountebank level. All creatures within this area must make the appropriate Will save or become beguiled as per the Mountebank's beguiling stare.
*
Infernal Guise (Sp):* By expending one use of their infernal patron ability, the Mountebank can use Alter Self as a sorcerer with a caster level equal to their Mountebank level.
*
Disguise the Soul's Aspect (Su):* Whenever an opponent attempts to use a spell capable of determining or detecting the Mountebank's alignment, the Mountebank may expend one of their daily infernal patron uses to make a Bluff check opposed by the Sense Motive of the person attempting to discern their alignment. If she succeeds, she picks the alignment that the caster detects. In some cases, this might lead the caster to detect nothing. For example, Abelard the paladin attempts to use detect evil on the area occupied by Joreena the Mountebank. Joreena's Bluff check beats Abelard's check, and she decides to detect as lawful good. Thus, Abelard's ability does not detect her.

*Infernal Charm (Sp):* The Mountebank can call upon their foul patron to help them avoid conflicts and manipulate others. By expending one of their uses of their infernal patron ability, the Mountebank can use either Charm Person or Hypnotism (chosen upon expenditure) as a sorcerer with a caster level equal to their Mountebank level.

*Deceptive Opportunity (Su):* Whenever an enemy makes an attack of opportunity against a Mountebank and fails to hit, the Mountebank may expend one of their daily infernal patron uses as an immediate action to cause them to make an appropriate save or become beguiled as per the Mountebank's Beguiling Stare ability, so long as the enemy in question has not already succeeded in saving against the Mountebank's beguiling stare that day, thus already being safeguarded against the Mountebank's use of Beguiling Stare for 24 hours.

*Infernal Defense (Sp):* The Mountebank can call upon their foul patron to protect their from attacks. By expending one of their uses of their infernal patron ability, the Mountebank can use either Blur or Displacement (chosen upon expenditure) upon themselves as a sorcerer with a caster level equal to their Mountebank level.

*Slippery Mind (Ex):* Starting at 11th level, whenever you are affected by an enchantment spell or effect and you fail your saving throw, you can attempt it again 1 round later at the same DC. You get only one extra chance to succeed on your save using this ability.

*Infernal Jaunt (Sp):* By expending one of their uses of their infernal patron ability, the Mountebank can slide through planar space in a manner similar to a dimension door. They can use this ability to travel a total of 10 feet + 5 feet per Mountebank level with each use. They activate this ability as a move action and may take their other actions as normal after arriving at their destination. When the Mountebank uses this ability, they disappear and re-appears in a small puff of brimstone smoke.

If the Mountebank wears a Cape of the Mountebank, the cloak adds 25 feet to their uses of this ability in addition to the cape's normal benefits. The cape also functions twice a day instead of once, and its effect can be activated by a move action instead of a standard action.

If the Mountebank makes an attack of some kind immediately after using their infernal jaunt ability or a Cape of the Mountebank's enhanced effect, they gain the benefits of their deceptive attack damage against their foe, even if they are not currently Beguiled or fainted.

*Infernal Influence (Sp):* By expending one of their uses of their infernal patron ability, the Mountebank can use Charm Monster and Confusion against a single target (rather than as an area of effect ability). They otherwise use either spells as a sorcerer with a caster level equal to their Mountebank level.

*Patron's Gift:* At the 13th level, a Mountebank can now call upon their patron's aid a number of times per day equal to their Mountebank level + Charisma modifier.

*Risky Opportunity:*  At the 15th level, a Mountebank can now make a number of attacks of opportunity equal to their Charisma modifier each round. This does not stack with Combat Reflexes - a Mountebank of 15th level or higher that also possesses the Combat Reflexes feat gets the benefit of whichever ability gives the higher amount of attacks of opportunity per round.

When a Mountebank makes an attack of opportunity, the Mountebank may expend one of their daily infernal patron uses as part of their attack action in order to cause them to make an appropriate save or become beguiled as per the Mountebank's Beguiling Stare ability, so long as the enemy in question has not already succeeded in saving against the Mountebank's beguiling stare that day, thus already being safeguarded against the Mountebank's use of Beguiling Stare for 24 hours. This save must be made and resolved before the attack of opportunity itself takes effect.

*Infernal Escape (Su):* By expending two of their uses of their infernal patron ability, a Mountebank of 14th level or higher can use Teleport as a sorcerer with a caster level equal to their Mountebank level, but with one important exception. A Mountebank can only use this ability on themselves. They cannot transport any other creature except a familiar, if they have one from another source. 

*Fiend Sight (Su):*  A Mountebank of 17th level becomes so emersed in the art of deception, they can discern falsehoods and illusions as a matter of course. A Mountebank is under a constant Discern Lies effect, but it is not limited to a single target at a time, does not need to concentrate on the effect to benefit, and the range is anywhere within hearing range.

They also gain the benefit of True Seeing as a continuous effect. Both effects can be suppressed or resumed as a free action.

*Infernal Deception (Sp):* By expending one use of their infernal patron ability, a Mountebank of 16th level or higher can now use either Mislead or Veil (chosen upon expenditure) as a sorcerer with a caster level equal to their Mountebank level.

*Infernal Domination (Sp):* By expending one use of their infernal patron ability, a Mountebank of 18th level or higher can use Dominate Monster as a sorcerer with a caster level equal to their Mountebank level.

*Stare of the Damned (Su):*  Whenever you Beguile a target, the normal penalties become more encompassing. They still lose their dexterity bonus to their AC, but now they suffers a -4 penalty on all Will saves and opposed Trip and Disarm checks (and no longer gain any size bonus on either type of check, if applicable), suffer a -10 penalty on all Sense Motive checks, and the Knowledge (The Planes) check know if they have been beguiled raises from 25 to 30, as the Mountebank has mastered the art of Beguiling their targets with a subtle glance.

By expending two uses of their infernal patron ability after a successful Beguiling attempt, they can keep the subject Beguiled while concentrate on doing so - keeping their eyes locked onto those of their victim. While maintaining concentration on keeping a target Beguiled, they cannot expend uses of their infernal patron ability or use any class feature to Beguile any additional targets. If they lose line of sight in any way, the concentration is considered broken. Any time concentration is broken or the Mountebank choses to cease concentration, the target is released from the Beguile effect at the end of the Mountebank's next turn, as normal.

*Aspect of the Damned:* At 20th level the Mountebank's soul comes due to their master. they gains the half-fiend template unless they already happen to be one. Their alignment shifts to evil unless already evil. In any case, they becomes either their master's willing servant, or a dominated thrall.

In the case of an unwilling Mountebank (who is forced into becoming a thrall), only a quest to break their pact with their demonic or infernal overlord can free the Mountebank from this fate. The exact nature of this quest is left to the DM, but it usually requires a Mountebank to defeat their patron or his most powerful minions, render them a great service, or trick them into releasing their from their contract.

*Spoiler: Author Notes and Changelog*
Show


Added a few sensible weapon proficiencies that tie into class features well (mainly the usual suspects for trip & disarm) and hand crossbow so they are not restricted to just slings if they want a ranged attack.Gave them Good Fort saves. A devil/demon returned them to life to spread their influence - why would they return them so unnecessarily fragile if they want them to live and do their job?I altered Beguiling Stare to function as a swift action once the character becomes level 10, because action economy makes this a terrible feature to base a class off of otherwise, especially at those levels. Also added penalty to opposed Trip and Disarm checks for the same reason.Deceptive Attack is now increased every three levels instead of every 4, but starts at level 3 instead of level 2.Added the Tongue of the Devil and Slippery Mind class features from the Complete Scoundrel's (p. 57) prestige class version of Mountebank to fill in two dead levels because they are actually very appropriate abilities for the class.Added bonus languages to get more use out of their core skills - Bluff, Diplomacy, and Intimidate. Can't con people if you can't talk to them.Added Patron's Gift to slightly increase the number of uses of their Infernal Patron ability at level 13.Added Deceptive Opportunity and Risky Opportunity to fill in dead levels. Still burns a use of Infernal Patron, but allows for actual counter-strategies that is sneaky (and _risky_, hence the name)Added Infernal Charm because it makes perfect sense to have such an ability. Even if it is 5 levels after a sorcerer could do the same.Made Tongue of the Devil good for Bluff, Diplomacy, and Intimidate instead of _just_ Bluff.Added the Feind Sight ability for a decent utility passive effect for high levels.Added Stare of the Abyss to fill a dead level and attempt to at least somewhat scale the core class ability for such high-level play, even if most everything will be immune to it by then.Dropped mediocre Infernal Deception ability from 20th to 16th level to fill the dead level.  It mimics a _5th level Bard spell_. Definitely does not need to be a level 20 capstone ability.Added Infernal Domination as an 18th level filler ability. The only SLA they get at the same level that a sorcerer would get at the same level, and by level 18 they basically need it to be at all relevant.Cleaned up the wording as a whole and streamlined the functionality a bit here and there.Removed the ranged-attack restriction from applying Deceptive Attack damage because it was _too_ restrictive. You're a sneaky liar and being forced into the role of a melee fighter would just be stupidly cruel.

----------


## Biscuit

*The Epic Mountebank*


*Requirements:*
Must have 20 levels of Mountebank

*Hit Dice:* d6

*Alignment:* Any Non-Good

*Skill Points:* 6 + Int

Level
Class Features

21
Infernal Doppleganger

22
Deceptive Attack +7d6

23
Infernal Evocaion

24
Bonus Feat

25
Infernal Shades

26
Deceptive Attack +8d6

27
Infernal Blade

28
Bonus Feat

29
Infernal Travel

30
Deceptive Attack +9d6

31
Infernal Gate

32
Bonus Feat

33
Infernal Soul-Snatch

34
Deceptive Attack +10d6

35
Infernal Spell Mimic

36
Bonus Feat

37
Infernal Shapechange

38
Deceptive Attack +11d6

39
Infernal Timesink

40
Bonus Feat




*Infernal Doppleganger (Su):* By expending one of their uses of their infernal patron ability, the Epic Mountebank can assume the form of any Humanoid of Large or smaller size. They can remain in the form for up to 24 hours or until they take a standard action to assume a new form or return to their natural form.

*Infernal Evocation (Sp):* By expending one use of their infernal patron ability, the Mountebank can replicate the effect of Greater Shadow Evocation as the spell of a sorcerer with a caster level equal to their Mountebank level.

*Bonus Feats:* At level 24 and every 4rd level afterwards, a Mountebank gains another bonus feat. It can be any feat the Mountebank qualifies for, including Epic feats.

*Infernal Shades (Sp):* By expending one use of their infernal patron ability, the Mountebank can replicate the effect of Shades as the spell of a sorcerer with a caster level equal to their Mountebank level.

*Infernal Blade (Sp):* By expending one use of their infernal patron ability, the Mountebank can replicate the effect of Black Blade of Disaster as the spell of a sorcerer with a caster level equal to their Mountebank level.

*Infernal Travel (Sp):* By expending one use of their infernal patron ability, the Mountebank can replicate the effect of either Greater Teleport or Planeshift as the spell of a sorcerer with a caster level equal to their Mountebank level.

*Infernal Gate (Sp):* By expending one use of their infernal patron ability, the Mountebank can replicate the effect of Gate as the spell of a sorcerer with a caster level equal to their Mountebank level.

*Infernal Soul-Snatch (Sp):* By expending one use of their infernal patron ability, the Mountebank can replicate the effect of Imprison Soul as the spell of a sorcerer with a caster level equal to their Mountebank level.

*Infernal spell Mimic (Sp):* By expending one use of their infernal patron ability, the Mountebank can replicate the effect of Replicate Casting as the spell of a sorcerer with a caster level equal to their Mountebank level.

*Infernal Shapechange (Sp):* By expending one use of their infernal patron ability, the Mountebank can replicate the effect of Shapechange as the spell of a sorcerer with a caster level equal to their Mountebank level.

*Infernal Timesink (Sp):* By expending one use of their infernal patron ability, the Mountebank can replicate the effect of Time Stop as the spell of a sorcerer with a caster level equal to their Mountebank level.

----------


## Biscuit

*Mountebank Substitution Levels*


*Changeling Substitution Levels:* 
Add Decipher Script and Perform and to your class skill list and remove Balance from your class skill list.
*1st level:* Gains Social Manipulation & Loses Bonus Languages
*4th level:* Gain Infernal Eyes & Loses Infernal Guise
*8th level:* Gain Infernal Mirror & Loses Infernal Defense

*Social Manipulation (Ex):* A changeling mountebank has an uncanny awareness of the tone of any social situation in which they finds themselves. This grants benefits to a number of his skill checks (see Chapter 4 of the Players Handbook for skill descriptions.)
Making a Gather Information check to gain knowledge takes a changeling mountebank only 1d4+1×10 minutes, instead of the normal 1d4+1 hours. A gut assessment of a social situation with a Sense Motive check can be made as a full-round action instead of taking a full minute.A changeling mountebank can take 10 on Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Information, Intimidate, and Sense Motive checks, even if stress or distraction would normally prevent them from doing so.
This substitution feature replaces the standard mountebanks ability to gain free languages at 1st and every 4th level. A changeling mountebank without this feature can still learn languages via their Speak Language skill normally.

*Infernal Eyes (Su):* By expending one use of their infernal patron ability, the Mountebank can gain a Darkvision effect on themselves as a sorcerer with a caster level equal to their Mountebank level. If the Mountebank already has darkvision, then expending a use of their infernal patron ability instead simply enhances their darkvision range to twice their normal range.

*Infernal Mirror (Sp):* By expending one use of their infernal patron ability, the Mountebank can gain a Mirror Image effect on themselves or may duplicate the effects of a Phantom Foe spell as if they were a sorcerer with a caster level equal to their Mountebank level.



*Fey-Ri Substitution Levels:* 
Add Knowledge (Arcane) and Knowledge (Religion) to your class skill list and remove Sleight of Hand from your class skill list.
*1st level:* Gains Magic In The Blood & Loses Trapfinding
*4th level:* Gain Infernal Flight & Loses Infernal Guise
*6th level:* Gain Infernal Armor & Loses Infernal Charm

*Magic In The Blood (Su):* You can use your racial spell-like abilities more often than you otherwise could. Any of your abilities that is otherwise usable once per day is now usable three times per day. At 3rd level, you can also expend 2 uses of your infernal patron ability to replicate any of your limited-use racial abilities, effectively trading uses of internal patron to fuel extra uses of your racial abilities.

*Infernal Flight (Su):* By expending one use of their infernal patron ability, the Fey-Ri Mountebank can gain an additional 30 feet to their fly speed and improve their flight maneuverability by one category. This effect lasts a number of hours equal to 1/2 your Mountebank level + your Charisma Modifier.

*Infernal Armor (Sp):* By expending one use of their infernal patron ability, the Mountebank can gain a Greater Mage Armor or Repelling Shield spell effect (chosen at the time of expenditure) as a sorcerer with a caster level equal to their Mountebank level



*Tibbit Substitution Levels:* 
Add Climb, Jump, and Survival to your class skill list and remove Sense Motive from your class skill list.
*2nd level:* Gains Tail of the Devil & Loses Tongue of the Devil
*4th level:* Gain Infernal Shadow & Loses Infernal Guise
*7th level:* Gain Infernal Shapeshifter & Loses Deceptive Opportunity

*Tail of the Devil (Ex):* A Tibbit Mountebank can now use their tail as an extra "hand." It can grasp melee weapons and use them in combat, although the normal penalties for using an off-hand weapon apply. If you have two hands, your tail counts as a third hand for the purpose of the Multiweapon Fighting feat and all feats that use Multiweapon Fighting as a prerequisite. When in cat form, this is often used to manipulate objects and retrieve items that a cat's paw would be unsuited for.

*Infernal Shadow (Sp):* The Tibbit Mountebank can call upon their foul patron to help them avoid conflicts and manipulate others. By expending one of their uses of their infernal patron ability, the Mountebank can use either Shadow Double or Shadow Phase (chosen upon expenditure) as if it were a spell cast by a sorcerer with a caster level equal to their Mountebank level.

*Infernal Shapeshifter (Su):* A Tibbit Mountebank can bypass the normal restrictions on transforming. Normally, a tibbit can transform from a cat back to her humanoid form as a full-round action and must wait 1 hour to turn back into a cat after reverting to her humanoid form. By expending one use of their infernal patron ability when using their Feline Transformation racial ability, they can instead transform as a standard action, and do not suffer the normal 1 hour wait to resume a cat form once again. They also gain a unique benefit depending on if they use this ability when changing to their cat form, or their humanoid form:
When assuming their cat form while expending a use of their infernal patron ability, they are treated as one size category larger than normal (Small instead of Tiny) in regards to their natural attacks in terms of damage and reach, though they are still considered their normal size for all other effects.When assuming their humanoid form while expending a use of their infernal patron ability, they retain their cat form's natural bite and claw attacks that scale up to their new size category (From Tiny to Small). Their claws retained in this way do not interfere with their ability to manipulate objects naturally with their hands, or interfere with their ability to wield weapons (though the normal restriction on claw attacks while wielding weapons still applies)




*Feats*


*Deceptive Outlaw*
[General]
_You combine your roguish training with the deception of a mountebank to open up alternative methods of deceiving your enemies._
*Prerequisites:* Sneak attack +2d6, Deceptive Attack +1d6
*Benefit:* Your rogue or ninja* (choose only one if both apply) and mountebank levels stack for the purpose of determining your damage bonus for Deceptive Attacks (but not Sneak Attack), number of uses per day of your Infernal Patron ability and Beguiling Stare DC, and the rogue's/ninja's* Trap Sense ability. For example, a 6th-level rogue/4th-level mountebank has Deceptive Attack +3d6, and has a number of uses of their Infernal Patron ability equal to 5+Charisma Mod as if she were an 10th-level mountebank, and Trap Sense 3 as a 10th-level rogue.

*Special:* In addition, you can qualify for ambush feats as if your sneak attack bonus damage were the sum of your deceptive attack damage and sneak attack bonus damage.
*Note: Only Biscuit's Ninja Rewrite qualifies. The originally published Ninja does not, as it does not use sneak attack or have Trap Sense.



*Deceptive Skirmisher*
[General]
_You combine your skirmish training with the deception of a mountebank to open up alternative methods of ambushing your enemies._
*Prerequisites:* Skirmish +1d6 +1AC, Deceptive Attack +1d6
*Benefit:* Your scout (or other class that grants the Skirmish class feature) and mountebank levels stack for the purpose of determining your damage bonus for Deceptive Attacks (but not Skirmish Attack), and number of uses per day of your Infernal Patron ability and Beguiling Stare DC. For example, a 3rd-level scout/3rd-level mountebank has Deceptive Attack +2d6, and has a number of uses of their Infernal Patron ability equal to 3+Charisma Mod as if she were an 6th-level mountebank.

*Special:* Also, if you would normally trigger skirmish damage (by moving at least 10 feet during your turn), you can choose to give up the normal extra damage and temporary bonus to AC it would normally grant you to instead trigger Beguiling Stare as a swift action, as long as you have not expended your swift action for that round already - however, doing so also requires a usage of your Infernal Patron ability.


*Deceptive Performer*
[General]
_You combine your bard training with the deception of a mountebank to open up alternative methods of beguiling your enemies._
*Prerequisites:* Bardic Music, Deceptive Attack +1d6
*Benefit:* Half of your total bard levels count as mountebank levels that stack with your actual mountebank levels when determining the damage of your Deceptive Attack damage and uses per day of Infernal Patron and Beguiling Stare DC. For example, an 8th-level bard/6rd level mountebank would have a Deceptive Attack of +3d6 and a number of uses of their infernal patron ability equal to 5+Cha Mod as if they were a 10th-level mountebank.

Additionally, your bard and mountebank levels stack when determining the caster level of all bard spells of the illusion and enchantment schools, as well as for the mountebank's Infernal Spell-Like Abilities. For example, a 6th-level bard/6th level mountebank would cast bard illusion spells and use Infernal Guise and Infernal Charm Spell-Like Abilities as if they were a 12th level caster.

*Special:* By expending _two_ usages of Infernal Patron when activating your Bardic Music, you can add the effects of a Mass Beguile to your song. Unlike a normal Mass Beguile, any target that fails their save will be Beguiled for as long as the effects of the Bardic Music used lasts and they can still hear it. This still automatically fails against targets that have already successfully saved against being Beguiled by you in the last 24 hours, but no longer requires eye contact - instead, the target must simply be able to hear the song used.


*Deceptive Beguiler*
[General]
_You combine your beguiler casting with the deception of a mountebank to open up alternative methods of undermining your enemies._
*Prerequisites:* Surprise Casting, Cloaked Casting, Deceptive Attack +1d6
*Benefit:* Your beguiler and mountebank levels stack when determining the damage of your Deceptive Attack damage, uses per day of Infernal Patron and Beguiling Stare DC. For example, an 3th-level beguiler/3th-level mountebank would have a Deceptive Attack of +2d6 and a number of uses of their infernal patron ability equal to 3+Cha Mod and have a Beguiling Stare DC of 13 + Charisma Modifier as if they were a 6th-level mountebank. Beguiler spells that deal damage also qualify for the extra Deceptive Attack damage, as long as the normal conditions are met (any target that is currently beguiled as per the mountebank's beguiling stare ability or against targets that they successfully feint, etc).

*Special:* Your beguiler and mountebank levels also stack for the purpose of determining your Cloaked Casting ability, as well as your total caster levels for your beguiler spells and your mountebank spell-like abilities, but do not progress the acquisition of spell slots or additional spell-like abilities. For example, while a 4th level beguiler/4th-level mountebank would still only have access to 6 cantrip spell slots and 6 1st-level spell slots, and 3 2nd-level spell slots per day (as a 4th-level beguiler), and only have access to Infernal Guise (as a 4th-level mountebank), but they would cast their spells and use Infernal Guise as if they were a 8th level caster, as well as gain the benefit of cloaked casting as an 8th-level beguiler (+2 bonus on rolls made to overcome the spell resistance of any affected target).

----------


## Biscuit

*Mountebank Alternate Class Features*


*False Familiar*
*Level:* 1st
*Replaces:* Trapfinding at 1st level
*Benefit:* You gain a False Familiar. While functioning like a normal Sorcerer's Familiar, it is entirely illusory with no substance and has no physical form. Therefore it has no ability scores, nor does it gain any benefits a normal familiar would gain. Anyone or anything interacting with the familiar gets a Will Save to disbelieve equal to 10 + your 1/2 your Mountebank level + your Charisma modifier. If you gain actual arcane caster levels, those levels are added to the DC to disbelieve. If a save to disbelieve is successful, they realize it is just an illusion and treat it appropriately. 

Your False Familiar can never travel more than 500 feet from you, and you can direct it with a mental action to follow simple commands of no more than 10 words. While you can use these commands of up to 10 words to question the False Familiar, it can only send back mental yes or no answers to simple questions. 

If your False Familiar is attacked, it has a touch AC of 10 + 1/2 your Mountebank level + your Charisma modifier. As an illusion, it cannot be caught flat-footed.  Should any damage be done to the False Familiar, it is immediately dispelled in a burst of hypnotic light, forcing any qualified hostile entities that have not already disbelieved the False Familiar in 10ft radius that is not immune to save against your Beguiling Stare ability or become Beguiled. If dispelled, your False Familiar is reformed by your side after 24 hours has passed.

*Charlatan's Calling*
*Level:* 2nd
*Replaces:* Tongue of the Devil at level 2
*Benefit:* Gain the Versatile Performer (Complete Adventurer, p. 112) feat as a bonus feat.


*Coward's Caution*
*Level:* 7th
*Replaces:* Deceptive Opportunity at 7th level and Risky Opportunity at 15th level
*Benefit:* At 7th level of Mountebank, you gain Evasion, and at 15th level of Mountebank, you gain Improved Evasion.


*Hellish Forbearance*
*Level:* 11th
*Replaces:* Slippery Mind
*Benefit:* Mettle, as the Crusader ability.

----------

